

Round up change for Code.org (Giving Tuesday) - ndreckshage
https://changefol.io/?c=code-org

======
stestar7
Sounds like a pretty cool idea! Code.org is a great cause.

~~~
awesometimes
i checked the site out and they have EFF(!), which I think is a better cause
than code.org

